# Threatened pre term labour



## jenkinskay

My question relates to my current pregnancy,

Im currently 28w5d pregnant.

I have been in and out of hospital with admissions lasting up to a week each time, ive been in 4 or times since 23 weeks.

1st Admission at 23 weeks I was having contractions every 7 minutes for 1 minute. These were intense. Turned out I passed kidney stones.

2nd Admission severe lower back period pain. Irregular contractions.

3rd admission I went into labour at 26 weeks and 3 days, they gave me 2 injections of steroids and nifirin or something to stop the contractions. As I was having contractions every 3 minutes lasting 1 minute each time. However I am not dilating so they advised that I was in pre term labour without dilation. I was advised by my consultant to stay in hospital or go home on strict bedrest. I was on pethidine and tramadol. I was discharged with tramadol, I stopped taking as soon as I felt better.

4th admission today I believe I had my show as I had mucus bigger than my hand that was green, clear and brown with red tinges. However no dilation but they advised that I had a "eminion" cervix.... Said my cervix cherried and is peeling and I was set up on the monitor, I took a picture as I was having contractions in my back and tummy and it reflected on the monitor. Doctor gave me codiene and paracetamol, doctor advised me to stay in 30 minutes to see if they went, if i didnt want to stay i could go home and asked how far away i lived from the hospital, advised not far.

Now the thing is I am still sore with faint period pains in my back and this has been going on since being in hospital.

Now I dont want to go back in to be told that its nothing and to stay in for investigations.
I took a picture of the monitor and the "contractions"

Could you tell me what your opinion or view is on this. So in conclusion I have contractions but not dilating, tightenings show on the monitor and is felt by MWs...

I just feel so frustrated. Just any advice would be great!


----------



## jenkinskay

here is the pic
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## New_Wife

I am going through something similar. I have been monitored twice and both times the contractions were alarming to the nurses. They were never stopped completely before they would send me home, just slowed a bit. I'm not sure what they gave me to stop them, but it was a series of three pills. IV fluids actually made the contractions worse. 

I still get them all the time - this week they have started hurting in my pelvis which worries me. No dilation as of ten days ago.

Will be watching this thread.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had preterm labor several times around 33 weeks without dilation. The first time the contractions lasted over 24 hrs and they god as close as 9 or 10 minutes apart. I neve went to the hospital and they eventually stopped. The second time they got about 4 or 5 minutes apart and I happened to have a Dr. appt that day. He sent me to Labor and Delivery for monitoring and eventually I got a shot to stop the contractions. The third time was 4 or 5 days later they came back to 4 or 5 minutes apart, I went back to the hospital and they monitored me and gave me IV fluids. The contractions didn't let up and my BP was too high to give me the shot so I took Procardia orally to control the contractions. It didn't stop them but spaced them out. I ended up taking this until 35 or 36 weeks. Funny thing is after I stopped taking it I didn't have anymore contractions. I never did go into labor on my own (although I did start dilating, I got to 3-4cm) and ended up with a c-section for a breech presentation.


----------



## ttc1soon

I have had pretty consistant contractions since around 28 weeks. Sometimes I can go a few hours without one but its rare. If I am not taking my medicine I usually get 6-8 in an hour (sometimes more). Even when I take the trabutaline and visteral (medications to stop/slow contractions) I still get a a few an hour. I am on them every 6 hours as needed (and I usually need them every 6 hours lol). My first time in the hospital for the contractions they were every 3-5 minutes and after a trabutaline shot they stopped so they sent me home. The next day I was still having a ton so my OB told me to come back, they were every 5-7 minutes this time but they gave me another shot, did an FFN (negative) and checked me and I was soft but long and not dilated so they weren't worried and sent me home with a prescription for the meds to take at home. Two weeks later (30 weeks) I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced but still negative FFN so my OB let me go home and just keep up with the medicine. This past visit there were no cervical changes even though I have been having even more frequent break through contractions with the medication. I am in the US so I don't know if they do it or not in the UK but the FFNs have been very reassuring. Its a test that swabs the cervix that checks for the precence of a certain protien and if its negative there is a less than 5% change you'll go into true labor in the next 2 weeks, so it can give some relief. If it is positive its less helpful because it doesn't mean you will go into labor but it means that you could.


----------



## jenkinskay

Thanks for your experiences. I've been back in to hospital things got worse. I be a different post x


----------

